# Cost of keeping bearded dragon



## zuesowns (Jan 13, 2013)

How much do you spend on your breaded dragon per week, month or year on insects? 

veges and heating i'm not to concerned about.


----------



## Stuart (Jan 13, 2013)

Less than my dogs 

Breed your own woodies etc, supplement a vege that you were going to eat and for me it works out to no more than $40 per year.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 13, 2013)

I spend $3 a tub per 2 dragons per week. $3 per week on the juvie as he eats daily. $3 is my price, other people would pay $5.95 per tub.


----------



## zuesowns (Jan 14, 2013)

is that buying insects from pet shops ?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 14, 2013)

I work in a reptile shop and we sell insects for $5.95 a tub


----------



## bowdnboy (Jan 14, 2013)

Beardies are cheap too feed

IF.... u breed your on woodies/crix. havnt brought roaches for yrs, only buy greens from the supermarket these days. woodies coist me a few carrots per week. horse carrots cost $8/25kg bag


----------



## disintegratus (Jan 14, 2013)

bowdnboy said:


> Beardies are cheap too feed
> 
> IF.... u breed your on woodies/crix. havnt brought roaches for yrs, only buy greens from the supermarket these days. woodies coist me a few carrots per week. horse carrots cost $8/25kg bag



Where do you get horse carrots from? My sister's spending a fortune feeding that bloody pig of hers, I'm sure she'd like to be paying less than $1/kg for carrots.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Jan 14, 2013)

breed my own woodies, so about $5 a month for dry dog biscuits and the cost of a couple of oranges a week


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 14, 2013)

I buy crickets from a friend who breeds her own. $6 for around 150 crickets. That often lasts all of my 7 dragons about a week. You can buy huge bags of carrots in woolies for cheaper than the smaller bags. I think they're meant for juicing or something. I also feed my guys veges and fruit, which is just whatever I'm eating. And we have a worm farm outside and a colony of woodies has set up home in it, so I get free woodies from there. Also lots of grasshoppers in our garden at the moment, and my dragons go mad for them.
During winter the cost goes down as they're not eating as much.

- - - Updated - - -



maddog-1979 said:


> breed my own woodies, so about $5 a month for dry dog biscuits and the cost of a couple of oranges a week



Oranges?


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 14, 2013)

these days my roach colony eats about 2kgs of carrots/stems from the lizard greens and 1.5 kgs of cat bikkies a week,...so about $6 a week to feeed roaches that feed 7 beardies, 4 shingles a frog and 50+ geckos,....

lizard greens are about another $5 a week,...

thats compared to when i had my first 2 baby beardies and was spending about $30-40 a week on half dead pet shop crickets. (plus $5 in salad ingredients that they ate maybe 5% of)

it can be as cheap or as expensive as you make it.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 14, 2013)

maddog-1979 said:


> breed my own woodies, so about $5 a month for dry dog biscuits and the cost of a couple of oranges a week





lizardjasper said:


> Oranges?



Source of moisture. Oranges do not spoil too quickly.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 14, 2013)

_"The cost of keeping a bearded dragon is insignificant compared to the power of the force".
_Darth Vader


----------



## zuesowns (Jan 15, 2013)

is it worth breeding your own insects for 1 bearded dragon or best to buy insects from people who breed them?

I've seen the crickets from the pet shops and they look like a rip off tbh which is why i'm asking.


----------



## noved (Jan 15, 2013)

yes a woodie colony is easy to maintain right in your garden shed you can keep a whole colony going in one big tub or fish tank and they will eat just about any dinner scraps.as long as there is moisture in it they will eat it..


----------



## dragondude (Jan 18, 2013)

I've only got 1 Beardie at the moment.
But I've read enough threads and research that I decided to start breeding my own Woodies for the future. Especially Castle hill expo is not far off.

I knew the cost of buying insects would be an issue so I was really keen on getting a colony started. I enjoy looking after them so much, I started a 2nd colony today.
Plus, this would give me an opportunity later on to spoil my Beardie with woodies 


First Colony started December 8 2012. 1000 or so woodies $60



Second Colony started today.

Even though I've only got 1 Beardie, I knew this was a good idea since this will have me ready later when I acquire more reptiles 

By the way, I've not touched any of these Colonies as I really want their numbers to build up.

It's good stuff!

Cheers


----------



## Marzzy (Jan 18, 2013)

Pics didn't work. I hate paying out the bum for crickets...


----------



## dragondude (Jan 18, 2013)

Pics. Fixed.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Jan 18, 2013)

i bought a kilo of woodies last june and have been feeding 5 beardies, 3 of which did not brumate last winter as it was their first and i wanted them to grow , just did a clean out of my tubs and i am up to almost 3 kilo's of woodies. it's nuts how quickly they breed


----------



## StimiLove (Jan 19, 2013)

I only own a single pogona minor minor, and she eats a $7.50 tub of crix a week. And $7.50 is the cheapest on the market right now.
COME ON, W.A.!!!! STOP BEING SO UN-COOL!!!!


----------

